# Lancer un AppleScript depuis le terminal



## [MGZ]Toine (11 Septembre 2001)

Voilà, je souhaite savoir s'il est possible de lancer dans un shell ou un script shell une instruction qui permet de lancer une AppleScript qui a été compilé.
Est ce qu'il existe une commande (comme celle  qui permet par exemple de lancer TextEdit depuis le terminal...)

merci d'avance


----------



## Gwenhiver (11 Septembre 2001)

Je n'ai pas trop le temps de regarder ça ces jours-ci, mais il existe trois commandes liées à AppleScript et au Terminal : osacompile, osalang, et osascript. Toutes les trois répondent à la commande man du Terminal


----------



## PowerMike (18 Septembre 2001)

osascript est la commande qui t'interesse Jeunot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Elle permet d executer n importe quel script OSA mais par défaut elle executera les scripts compilés AppleScript !


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Septembre 2001)

Euh ouioui, j'ai utilisé ca, ca marche super...
Mon script marche..
Il fait tout ce que je lui demande, il lance les AppleScript, tout marche..

Ensuite, je veux automatiser le script avec cron. Donc je règle la table cron et tout et tout..

Je règle l'heure, je demande l'instruction sh _path de mon script_..
OK

à l'heure voulu, le script se lance, mais la problème... EN fait, juste une partie des applescript se font... C'est à dire, le premier Script qui doit quitter 4D Server, ben 4D ne quitte pas, ensuite le lancement de StuffItDeluxe se fait bien lui, mais par contre les compression à l'intérieur de Stuffit, elle ne se font pas..     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite, ben il continue pas, il arrête tout..
ENfin, c bizare.

DEuxième essai, lancement du script depuis un e machine distante par une connexion SSH. Donc je lance le script, et là, pour quitter 4D Server, il me répond que l'application ne tourne pas, alors qu'elle est lancé...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ensuite pour lancer Stuffit, il me dit la même chose, alors que justement, il est censé le lancer, donc normal qu'il ne tourne pas...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin voilà, si quelqu'un sait d'ou pourrait venir mon problème....

PS, mon script Shell esy un scrit SH    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[17 septembre 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Toine]


----------

